# Interested in buying 02 Spec V, need advise



## K-1 (Jun 15, 2004)

My girlfriend is trying to find a car to buy. I recently saw a nice lloking '02 SE-R Spec V, and spoke to the owner. Here's the (extremely preliminary) info.

'02 Sentra SE-R Spec V
25,000 miles
just got 2 new front tires
around $11,000

I haven't met the guy, or driven it, but the body and paint look immaculate. It's white with the red/black interior. 

What sorts of things should I look out for, make sure to check, and find out about. Are there some warning signs that spell out lemon? And info would help. 

PS: I did do a lot of searching, and read many posts. While all the info is helpful, I'm looking for some pre-purchase oriented precautions to take. I'm not just lazy


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

don't buy a 2002

I suggest you read the forums some, as your exact question has been asked and answered many times over.

welcome to the boards, by the way


----------



## Spec V Girl (Jul 31, 2004)

I say pull the plugs, if everything looks good then there should be no problem. There was a problem with the 02 from some pre-manufactured Pre-Cats. I have a new engine in mine. It is running strong now. 

If there is a problem with the engine you will see it in the plugs. 

The 02 Whites look HOT!!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

the 2002s also had an oil burning problem, tranny problems, and other odd issues. not just the precat.

to be safe you'd be wise getting a 2003.


----------



## CHRIS/SR/SE (Dec 15, 2003)

*I would hold off on the 02*, If your going for a Spec then I would look for a 03-05, I realize that these are more pricey, but the first year of the B-15 SE-R had some major issues. Look around in the forums if want some back up. Not bashing the B-15 SE-R (love the looks, power, ect...) Just be really careful about buying one used. Think about the previous owners. Other than that have fun!


----------



## Spec V Girl (Jul 31, 2004)

CHRIS/SR/SE said:


> *I would hold off on the 02*, If your going for a Spec then I would look for a 03-05, I realize that these are more pricey, but the first year of the B-15 SE-R had some major issues. Look around in the forums if want some back up. Not bashing the B-15 SE-R (love the looks, power, ect...) Just be really careful about buying one used. Think about the previous owners. Other than that have fun!


I never had an oil issue with my car and the tranny is fine. The problem is the way people treated their car. If it was a true problem with the car, something would have been done by now. Mine had the pre cat failure, Had a new long block and it's fine now. Hasn't used a drop of oil. Even with the pre-cat failure I never lost any oil out of my car. I think people bought them and trashed them. They complained when kit failed


----------



## K-1 (Jun 15, 2004)

I have read most of the posts about these situations, and I appreciate the info. It seems like the '02s really did get beat up by some, and then some people have no problems at all. 

I just want to distiguish if this SE-R is a lemon, or a prize.

Spec V Girl: When you say check the plugs, what condition am I looking for? Oil, Burnt White, or just everything?

Ill make sure to interragate the owner on burning oil, transmission problems, water in the trunk.



chimmike said:


> don't buy a 2002
> 
> I suggest you read the forums some, as your exact question has been asked and answered many times over.
> 
> welcome to the boards, by the way


Thanks for your response. I have read A LOT of the posts on the subject of problems and recalls. My question is pertaining to inspecting the car to find out if these problems are/will occur. Since all you said is don't buy a 2002, you didnt answer my "exact question." 

Sometimes, other people conversations go in a direction that doesnt answer your specific question, that's why I posted this.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

you really have no way of telling if the 02 is a bad one or not. This is why i suggest avoiding used 2002s.

just checking the plugs won't tell you all you need to know. For all you know, the transmission could be on its way out, etc. It would be wise to be patient and pick up a 2003 (which you could for that same price)


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

You barely have any warranty left on the car, right? How many miles will she be driving it for the year approx? I would really look for an '03 just to be sure, BUT if you can get this '02 for a little cheaper, it might end up be worth it. Very hard to say man.


----------



## K-1 (Jun 15, 2004)

Thanks for clarifying chimmike. 

I'll still take a look at the car + get a general idea, but I think I understand how the 02 situation is. It just seems so random, and trajic that some 02's are falling apart, while others have no problem. I'll keep my eyes open for some '03's.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

sf the car modified and better yet were the recalls performed early and does the car have an aftermarket header?


----------



## K-1 (Jun 15, 2004)

NickZac said:


> sf the car modified and better yet were the recalls performed early and does the car have an aftermarket header?


He said the car wasn't modified. I haven't checked the recalls (nor would I trust the seller, I would take the VIN to the dealer), and he has no after market header.

Does the malfuntioning pre-cat really F-up an engine in 25,000 miles, even if the car is maintained + taken care of?


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

K-1 said:


> He said the car wasn't modified. I haven't checked the recalls (nor would I trust the seller, I would take the VIN to the dealer), and he has no after market header.
> 
> Does the malfuntioning pre-cat really F-up an engine in 25,000 miles, even if the car is maintained + taken care of?


Generally if the recall is dont no, but their are still freak incidients of the pre-cat randomly breaking apart even after people had their warranties completed. If you get the car, I would make it top importance to get rid of it. If you can find an 04, I would take that in a heartbeat. They are dynoing higher and are more reliable.


----------



## Spec V Girl (Jul 31, 2004)

K-1 said:


> I have read most of the posts about these situations, and I appreciate the info. It seems like the '02s really did get beat up by some, and then some people have no problems at all.
> 
> I just want to distiguish if this SE-R is a lemon, or a prize.
> 
> ...


Seeings how I owned a car with a pre-cat failure, If I had pulled the plugs when I bought the car, I would have noticed the condition of the eingine. All of my plugs were rusted and there was a substance in the cylinder. This is why I recommended to plull the plugs. Generally if you pull the plugs and see if they are whitish, oil soaked, rusted, or see water/oil on the piston you know you have a problem. 

I have been round and rounds with the Stealership...I have done alot of research on the issues with the 02's. And I intend on keeping my car. I love it. They look better then the 04-05


----------



## K-1 (Jun 15, 2004)

Spec V Girl said:


> Seeings how I owned a car with a pre-cat failure, If I had pulled the plugs when I bought the car, I would have noticed the condition of the eingine. All of my plugs were rusted and there was a substance in the cylinder. This is why I recommended to plull the plugs. Generally if you pull the plugs and see if they are whitish, oil soaked, rusted, or see water/oil on the piston you know you have a problem.
> 
> I have been round and rounds with the Stealership...I have done alot of research on the issues with the 02's. And I intend on keeping my car. I love it. They look better then the 04-05


Thanks for the info. I'll make sure to inspect that.


----------



## Spec A! (Sep 8, 2004)

You also may want to think about the price. I bought my 03 with 7375miles for the same price, from a dealer no less.


----------



## K-1 (Jun 15, 2004)

Spec A! said:


> You also may want to think about the price. I bought my 03 with 7375miles for the same price, from a dealer no less.


That's a pretty amazing deal!

I still have yet to drive inspect it, but when I know it's condition, I will try to bargain. 11,000 was what he said he was hoping to get for the car (obviously padded)


----------



## NoTTaSIN (Nov 24, 2004)

for 11 k that is pretty good, as long as their are not damages to it. If your going to get the spec v make sure it comes with the skyline seats, and rockford fosegate system, a plus would be the sun roof. mine didnt come with the fosegate or the sun roof, i got it for 18k, with 12k miles on it. that was also in jan of 03. I put a cold air intake on it, ( a must ) and added a system, great off the start, slow in 3rd gear, in the shop now for tranny work (60K warranty), had a recall for the exhaust stream ( faild cats ), o2 sensor, floor mats, blew a tranny mount $180, the windshield washier reservoir, $75 

BUY AN EXTEND WARRANTY, WILL SAVE YOU THE TROUBLE LATER.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

NoTTaSIN said:


> for 11 k that is pretty good, as long as their are not damages to it. If your going to get the spec v make sure it comes with the skyline seats, and rockford fosegate system, a plus would be the sun roof. mine didnt come with the fosegate or the sun roof, i got it for 18k, with 12k miles on it. that was also in jan of 03. I put a cold air intake on it, ( a must ) and added a system, great off the start, slow in 3rd gear, in the shop now for tranny work (60K warranty), had a recall for the exhaust stream ( faild cats ), o2 sensor, floor mats, blew a tranny mount $180, the windshield washier reservoir, $75
> 
> BUY AN EXTEND WARRANTY, WILL SAVE YOU THE TROUBLE LATER.


I got my SE-R new for 13.9 in early 2003. The sunroof has pros and cons. The pro being its a sunroof and their a lot of fun. The cons are it adds somewhere in the ballpark of 150 pounds to what I understand and makes the entire structure less rigid. As far as performance, the sunroof is a no go. The RF system is allright for stock, but it is a joke. If you are big on audio, then dont bother. A few months later you will put in a new system.


----------



## Spec V Girl (Jul 31, 2004)

NickZac said:


> I got my SE-R new for 13.9 in early 2003. The sunroof has pros and cons. The pro being its a sunroof and their a lot of fun. The cons are it adds somewhere in the ballpark of 150 pounds to what I understand and makes the entire structure less rigid. As far as performance, the sunroof is a no go. The RF system is allright for stock, but it is a joke. If you are big on audio, then dont bother. A few months later you will put in a new system.


I wanted one with the RF system cause all the wiring is there incase I want to switch out the tiny sub they have in the trunk :thumbup:


----------



## K-1 (Jun 15, 2004)

Well we drove the car yesterday, and It was quite nice! Everything on the car 'felt' perfectly fine. He said that he has taken care of every recall since he got it.

I still have to check the recalls on the VIN, and have it mechanically inspected.

If everything turns out A-OK, and the pre-cat was replaced within little miles, and the engine seems to be fine, than my GF may be interested in buying this car for $10,500.

any other thoughts?

thanks again for all the help!


----------



## northsidetech (Nov 29, 2004)

You are correct about the cat, oil wrong.The vehicle has an issue with the cat breaking apart due to being to close to the exhaust ports. The best thing to do with this problem is remove cat, INSTALL exaust an HEADER.If u install a header with no exaust u will hate the sound.


----------



## K-1 (Jun 15, 2004)

So I had the recalls looked up for this SE-R, and he had the pre-cat recall completed on 1/04, when there was 15,100 miles on the vehicle, and it was driven for a little under 1.5 years.

does the pre-cat break up that quickly? 15,000 miles are enough to damage the engine?

I still have to get the car inspected, so I don't know any details yet.


----------

